# AR FIRING PEN



## coyotestalker (Feb 21, 2012)

Got a ar ran maybe 250 bullets threw it. Clean it on a reg and keep it clean and oiled.

Bought 2 boxes of remington core locs.

about 3 out of the 20 bullet box will not go off when loaded and fired threw the rifle. The primer has a nice deep indentcion where the pin made contact on the primer but it will not fire them, even if you reload the same bullet and try it again. Even after two hits from the fire pin it still doesnt fire. The other 17 bullets in the box shot fired and group like normal.

Any idea on it being the gun, fire pen, primers, or junky bullets?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It might be a piece of gunk holding it back just an iota. Can you disassemble your bolt ? If you can clean it thoroughly and reassemble. Be careful with that struck twice ammo, it may be real close to detonation.

If that fails call the gun manufacturer and notify them of the problem. They may refuse to do anything for you except tell you to see a gunsmith but at least you'll have a record of contacting them. (get names) If you have any other factory ammo (different manufacturer) try it, if it works fine I'd say it's the ammo.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I would have to agree with YD. The firing pins get dirty from the gasses blown back into the action. Be sure to keep it clean, I learned the hard way in matches.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> It might be a piece of gunk holding it back just an iota. Can you disassemble your bolt ? If you can clean it thoroughly and reassemble. Be careful with that struck twice ammo, it may be real close to detonation.
> 
> If that fails call the gun manufacturer and notify them of the problem. They may refuse to do anything for you except tell you to see a gunsmith but at least you'll have a record of contacting them. (get names) If you have any other factory ammo (different manufacturer) try it, if it works fine I'd say it's the ammo.


Agreed. I would disassemble my bolt and give it a good cleaning using carburetor cleaner in all the nooks and crannies. Wipe it down and make sure it is dry before reassembly. Check your firing pin for nicks by sliding it back and forth through your fingers to make sure it is smooth. Reassemble every thing with plenty of lube. All in all, it sounds to me like dud primers. As Don said, be very careful in disposing of those rounds.


----------



## coyotestalker (Feb 21, 2012)

thanks guys thats the steps i had planned on taking tonight, just wondering if there was any other actions that may help me in finding out the problem faster and not loosing a yote in a tourny for a problem that could have been handle in a different way.


----------



## Tracker401 (May 4, 2012)

I'm betting on bad ammo. Having run it thru the gun 2x, and having a good indention on the primer, the gun has done it's part. I worked as a Firearms Instructor full time for 10 years. It was not unreasonable to get 2-3 misfires in a rifle class. A "class" usually consisted of 24 shooters shooting over a 2 hour period, usually shooting 2500-3000 rounds. Didn't seem to matter what we were shooting, Rem, Winchester, Federal...whatever. Misfires were not uncommon. I've seen all manner of screw-ups. No primer, primer upside down and side ways, bullet upside down, no flash hole, folded case mouth... Not every batch of ammo, but I'm sure if we saw it, the general public saw it as well. Send it back to Remington (Fedex or UPS...NEVER via USPS!! It's against the law to send ammo in the mail), and demand a new box of ammo.

Tracker401


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

you bought remington core loct thats the problem


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

christopher said:


> you bought remington core loct thats the problem


Everyone has their likes and dislikes. You, Christoper may hate Remington ammo, coyote stalker may love it. I have shot some of the cor-lokt. I prefer my own reloads.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

i dont hate it but theres better ammo out there i wish wally world carried something other than core-lokt in 25-06 but they dont so i'm stuck with it myself


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have switched to Remington primers, The only ones I had trouble with was Winchester and that was many years ago.


----------



## Juanjo332 (Nov 7, 2012)

youngdon said:


> It might be a piece of gunk holding it back just an iota. Can you disassemble your bolt ? If you can clean it thoroughly and reassemble. Be careful with that struck twice ammo, it may be real close to detonation.
> 
> If that fails call the gun manufacturer and notify them of the problem. They may refuse to do anything for you except tell you to see a gunsmith but at least you'll have a record of contacting them. (get names) If you have any other factory ammo (different manufacturer) try it, if it works fine I'd say it's the ammo.


This is excellent advise.. Take notes of any and all contact regarding this issue.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Juanjo332.


----------



## gentlemanJ (Oct 20, 2012)

First thing that came to mind for me was bad ammo as well, a gud way to tell if its ur pin is to look at the primer through a gemstone scope, although a gud magnifying glass works too. If the dents look the same as a spent round its agud indication of bad ammo. U know befor taking ur rifle down. Cheap ammo sucks, but a defective weapon is THE worst. Gud luck w it. Have a gemstone scope in my ruk-sak at all times, very small. W ammo u get wut u pay for.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I bet the problem is that you're running too much oil on the firing pin and getting a soft hit with it as a result. I learned this with my R-15 a couple years back. Now it gets oiled but I wipe it all the way off and run it dry. Haven't had a single issue since.


----------

